# [Rift] Gaming Community Gothic - Eine Wächter Gilde



## VirtualZeraphine (27. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
Gilden Name: Gothic*
*Leader: siehe Ansprechpartner*
*Gründung: 2003*
*Server: Brutwacht (PvE)
Website: *www.gilde-gothic.de
*Bewerbungsstation: *Gothic Forum

*
**Willkommen im Informationsbeitrag der Gaming Community Gothic!*

Werte Wächter von Telara, bitte nehmt euch einen Augenblick Zeit und lasst uns euch unsere Gilde vorstellen.

In Rift spielen die Gothics auf Seiten der Wächter, um der gesamten Welt neue Hoffnung zu geben. Dabei kosten wir das gesamte Spielsystem aus. So haben bei uns PvE begeisterte ihren Platz, als auch PvP Spieler, die ordentlich einstecken und austeilen können. Schlachtzüge stehen bei uns auch oben auf der Tagesordnung, genauso wie das schließen der auftauchenden Risse. Vor uns ist nichts und niemand sicher, deshalb sollten uns Skeptiker lieber komplett aus dem Weg gehen.

Jedes einzelne Mitglied kann Events ins Leben rufen, die dann demokratisch abgesegnet werden. Hierbei erhält dieses Mitglied die volle Unterstützung unserer Führungsmitglieder, sollte es sich um eine sinnvolle Aufgabe für die Gilde handeln. Dies können z.b. Handwerkstage sein, als auch Motto Raids. Wir setzen hier keine Grenzen, lasst euren Ideen freien lauf. Innerhalb der Gilde können Mitglieder bestimmte Ränge erreichen, z.b. durch besondere Aktionen. Jedes Mitglied handelt verantwortungsbewusst. Sobald man der Gilde beitritt, seit ihr nicht nur für euch selbst, sondern auch für Ziele der Gilde verantwortlich, in dem ihr eure Fähigkeiten mit einbringt. 

Die "Rift Gothic Gilde" ist Teil der "Multigaming Community Gothic", die es schon seit 2003 gibt. Viele Spieler kennen sich schon von Anfang an, deshalb haben wir eine sehr familiäre Atmosphäre.

Seit auch Ihr bereit und habt die gleichen Ziele wie die Gilde Gothic? Dann bewerbt Euch jetzt...

*
**Das können die Bewerber von uns erwarten:*

Lockere, freundliche und familiäre Atmosphäre
Demokratische Gildenstruktur
Gegenseitige Hilfe innerhalb der Gemeinschaft
Auf jeden einzelnen Member wird eingegangen
PvE, PvP, Raids - alles ohne Zwang
ausgedehnte Schlachtzug Sessions
Eigener TS3-Server und Forum
Aufstiegschancen für engagierte Mitglieder
Handwerkssystem
Kleine Einführungskurse für Neulinge
Riss & Invasoren Bekämpfung
 *Wir erwarten von Euch:*

Eigeninitiative, Zuverlässigkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft und Verantwortungsbewusstsein
Freude an Teamwork und gemeinsames Tun und Schaffen
Interesse an gemeinsamen Aktionen in und mit der Gilde
mindestens 18 Jahre Lebenserfahrung
Bereitschaft den TS3-Server zu nutzen bei z.b. Gilden Events
Akzeptanz unseres Leitfadens
Ausreichend Zeit und Freude am Spiel
Fun mitbringen, wir mögen keine Nörgler ;-)
Wichtig ist zu erwähnen, das wir eine Fun Gilde sind und keine Hardcore Force oder sonstiges. Wir wollen natürlich viel ingame erreichen, jedoch geschieht dies alles ohne Zwang! Schlachtzüge und andere Events entstehen meistens spontan, mit der Zeit wird man sehen, wann die meisten Spieler Zeit für einen Raid haben und wir werden dann an mehreren Tagen in der Woche etwas festlegen. Für uns ist wichtig, das ihr auch jede Menge Humor mitbringt, denn wir unterhalten uns auch mal ganz gerne über dies und das und wollen einen lustigen Haufen zusammenstellen, der auch abseits von DPS und Taktiken etwas zu erzählen hat.

*Ansprechpartner sind:
*
	* Saji
   	* Moreya
   	* Sanarios
   	* Floppydrive
   	* Rincy


Falls wir Dein Interesse geweckt haben, schau doch einfach mal in unser Forum vorbei und sieh dich um. Ingame sind wir unter den angegebenen Namen der Ansprechpartner zu erreichen, oder auch per Post. Falls Du nun Interesse bekommen hast, schreibe eine Bewerbung in unser Forum. Wir freuen uns!*

P.S.: *_Die "Multigaming Community Gothic" betreibt unter Eigenregie ein Webradio, das auf den Namen "MMORPG-Radio" getauft wurde.__In diesem gab es schon des öfteren Rift Infos aus erster Hand, da dasRadio von Spielern für Spieler betrieben wird. Falls du Interesse hast,dort als Radiomod mitzuwirken, schreibe einfach die Radio Orga an!_


----------



## VirtualZeraphine (6. Januar 2011)

Wer Interesse hat die Gildenfeatures zu testen, so z.b. das jetzt offene PvP Gebiet "Der schwarze Garten", der kann morgen ab 19 Uhr auf unser Gilden TS3 Server kommen und mit uns zusammen testen.

Wir werden einige Gildenquests durchgehen und Feedback dazu abliefern. Ebenso werden wir uns die neuen Instanzen zuwenden!


----------



## wled (20. Februar 2011)

wir suchen noch Mitglieder


----------



## Lucyfier (20. Februar 2011)

kommt zu uns , sind ne nette truppe


----------



## nerotos123 (21. Februar 2011)

seit 2 jahre gothic mitglied und muss sagen wir tun echt was für unsere comunity schliest euch uns an ihr werdet es nicht bereuen


----------



## floppydrive (23. Februar 2011)

Bei Gothic lohnt es sich immer zu bewerben, nette Leute, tolle Community, halt eine tolle Multigaming Gilde möchte sie nicht missen


----------



## VirtualZeraphine (23. Februar 2011)

Server ist nun Brutwacht, Ansprechpartner wurden für den Start aktualisiert. Ihr könnt euch wie bisher einfach im Forum bewerben, oder jemanden ingame anschreiben.


----------



## llcool13 (4. März 2011)

Hallo,

wünsche euch viel Erfolg in Telara. LG von der Gilde <ESTELDAR>.

MfG Aleo


----------



## wled (6. April 2011)

DANKE


----------



## wled (4. Juli 2011)

Wir suchen immer noch Leute die Lust haben bei uns
mitzuspielen..... wer also bei uns ein gutes Gefühl hat, der
sollte sich bei uns bewerben: www.gilde-gothic.de​


----------



## Ledras (24. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem leider die alten Leader aus verschiedenen Gründen komplett mit RIFT aufgehört haben, gab es eine Neubesetzung in der Gildenführung bei RIFT.

die aktuellen Ansprechpartner IG und im Gildenforum bei RIFT sind:
Ydril
Heiler
Leenerlay
Nachdem einige alte Member ebenfalls gegangen sind und dafür schon mancher neu zu uns gestossen ist, sind wir in den Raids wieder voll dabei aber leider noch nicht überall mit clear-Status.

Aktuell finden diese Raids statt:
Grünschuppe (stehen vor Grünschuppe selber)
Güldene Prophezeihung (clear)
Überflutete Hallen (3/4)
sowie die täglichen Raidrisse. 
Natürlich sind wir noch immer eine Fun-Gilde und gehen nicht nur Raiden. Ob PVP, Instanzen oder Quests - irgend was kann man bei uns immer zusammen machen.

Wir nehmen weiterhin gerne neue Member auf, es sind alle Klassen / Level gerne willkommen. 
Interessenten bewerben sich bitte vorab schriftlich im Gildenforum unter:
http://www.gilde-got....ft-Bewerbungen


Gruß, Leenerlay


----------



## wled (18. September 2011)

Wir nehmen immer noch Mitglieder auf

zu unserem Forum

Zur Homepage


----------



## Ledras (16. Oktober 2011)

wir nehmen weiterhin gerne neue Member auf.

Homepage

Forum


----------



## Ydril (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!


Wir Gothic´s suchen noch Mitstreiter und hoffen, einige von euch in unsere Gemeinschaft aufnehmen zu können!

Schaut rein auf www.gilde-gothic.de 


Riesenspaß beim Zocken und LG


----------



## -Kagrim- (29. Oktober 2011)

ISt es erst ab 50, oder kann jeder sich bewerben?


----------



## Mayestic (29. Oktober 2011)

es kann sich jeder bewerben und nachwuchs wird dort immer gesucht weil die leute kommen und gehn und aufgenommen wird fast jeder. 
nur selten mal eine ablehnung dabei. gothic beschreibt sich selbst als fungilde. wer ne raidgilde sucht ist dort falsch, trotzdem gibt es raids aber eben nicht die pflicht dran teilzunehmen.
spaß am spiel und real life haben vorrang vor raids und loot wird meistens an den verteilt ders am nötigsten hat. 
alles recht familiär eben und nicht auf leistung und maximale optimierung getrimmt dennoch sollte man für verbesserungsvorschläge offen sein und mehr als nur eine rolle beherschen. 
rift glänzt damit das fast jede klasse alles kann. also sollte man selbst auch glänzen und flexibel sein.
es wird auch niemand aus der gilde geworfen wenn er nicht raiden mag oder woanders raiden geht. 

trotzdem sehr viele nette spieler dort. natürlich auch welche die man weniger mag aber das ist unumgänglich bei sovielen mitgliedern. 

mfg


----------



## wled (29. Oktober 2011)

kann ja *Mayestic nur beipflichten*


----------



## Ydril (30. November 2011)

Hallo Leute!


Wir nehmen noch immer Member auf  


Bis bald!


----------



## wled (15. Dezember 2011)

Einige sind schon hinzugekommen
Wir nehmen aber weitere auf
www.gilde-gothic.de


----------



## wled (22. Januar 2012)

So es sind weitere Member hinzugekommen

Falls du noch eine nette Gilde suchst würden wir uns freuen, wenn du dich
bei uns bewerben würdest

www.gilde-gothic.de


Gruß

Wled


----------



## wled (29. Februar 2012)

Die Gilde wächst und gedeiht 
Wer also glaubt, er könnte zu uns passen,
der kann sicher gerne melden..
unsere Tore sind geöffnet


----------



## vnvfaceman (9. März 2012)

schön zu sehen, daß es auch hier aufwärts geht...


----------



## Quentaros (9. März 2012)

Schade, dass Ihr euch nicht zur Skeptikerfraktion bekehrt habt, sonst hätte ich gerne mal reingeschnuppert.


----------



## wled (10. März 2012)

@
* Quentaros*
 hmmm ja 



ein Gruß an Giga


----------



## wled (26. März 2012)

Wir suchen weiterhin neue Bewerber


----------

